# Watch Winder Mechanism's



## TheBryan (Mar 1, 2013)

I have been tasked to build a few automatic watch winders. The design of the boxes are quite simple, but I am having a tough time finding the mechanism to do the winding/ tumbling.
These are used for the "automatic" watches that don't run on batteries. They need to be placed on a tumbler or winder so that it keeps accurate time. This also helps with the life of the internal springs of the watch.

Now, short from buying a cheapo single winder on-line (~$40) and dismantling it, I would like to know if anyone has a source on buying the mechanisms themselves. 
My client would like a 3 different boxes. 1 for a single watch, 3 watches and 12 watches. And if you have ever priced nice ones out, there seems to be a good high end market for these boogers.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Go deaper. Find the motor and gear ratios and set it up yours self. Search something like slow speed low voltage electric motor with gear drive, or something. Then mount the motor your self. Here is a link to microwave oven turntable motors… etc. Lego makes some nice slow speed motors. Think further out side the watch box.

That is my recommendation. Once you find it just design to mount on an angle..


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Or try following this rabbit hole. Display turntable


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Or try music box motor electric.. I found this.


----------



## jacekwalkman (Nov 29, 2013)

I recently had the exact same problem Unfortunately, I managed to not buy any mechanism
I strongly advise against building your own mechanism,
magnetic motor noise are just a few of the many problems that need to be overcome.
The only sensible solution is to buy watch winder SAMDING The company that makes watch winder good quality.
It is unlikely that wished to sell several mechanisms HOWEVER, you can always try.


----------

